# New Governor Installation



## Benjiboy

Recently purchased a 1951 8N Ford tractor with side mount distributor. Governor was completely shot...housing had groove almost all the way through the wall...all 4 steel balls had flat spots...both races for the balls had rough surfaces...inside shaft fitting to the housing was very floppy. Decided to buy new governor. Installed new governor and hooked up linkage to carburetor and to throttle. Disappointment came when I had only one inch of movement on the throttle quadrant and the engine wanted to run away. Finally got the governor set via the bottom adjusting screw so that the engine stays at a safe speed and idle set at carburetor to a decent idle. However I can only move the throttle lever about one inch. Any suggestions on how to fix this problem. I feel it is unsafe to operate this tractor unless this problem is solved and I can move the throttle lever over the full range of the quadrant.


----------



## BigT

Hi Benji, welcome to the tractor forum. I found the following on the internet (Author - 8N'r--WI):

"The long linkage rod goes to long governor arm, short linkage rod from carb to short arm of governor....long to long, short to short.

First, unhook the LONG linkage rod at one end, place your throttle arm in the "idle" position. Now adjust the LONG linkage rod so that it just fits snuggly between the throttle linkage and the governor arm. Low rpm is now set.

I assume you have a late model 8N with tachometer/hour meter as you seem to know what the rpms are.

Look at your governor, there is a "stop nut" at the bottom of the arm that allows you to "set" the high end at 2200 RPM"s. This nut simply screws in and out and when adjusted correctly will not allow the rpm"s to exceed the set limit.

Next, start the tractor, and increase the throttle until your rpm"s arrive at the 2200 rpm level and SET the stop nut at this point.

You now should be very close to finish settings, other than possible carb adjustment."


----------



## Benjiboy

Thanks BigT… Working on another part of the tractor right now but will let you know how things work out when I try your solution.


----------



## deerhide

I think 1951 is the wrong year for your 8n. The 'late' 8n(with the side distributor) seems to me was '53 and/or '54. With 4 speed transmission, tachometer and running boards. 1954 being the last year of 8n's and the Ferguson hydraulic system...... One helluva tough tractor. Not a big deal now and I could be wrong too(Ford sure was wrong when Harry Ferguson took them to court).


----------



## BigT

According to tractordata.com, the Ford 8N was built from 1947-1952. In 1950 the 8N design changed to feature a side-mounted distributor. The Ford NAA was built (late)1952-1954. In 1953, the NAA was also called the 'Jubilee' celebrating Ford's 50th anniversary.


----------



## Ed Williams

I have a 53 NAA, which was the model after the 8N


----------



## Ron N

Benjiboy said:


> Thanks BigT… Working on another part of the tractor right now but will let you know how things work out when I try your solution.


Did it work for you, Benijboy?


----------



## Ron N

Did it work for you, Benjiboy??????????????


----------

